# buying fish online



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a site where I can buy fish online? I am a little reluctant to just buy... I find best places are found by word of mouth/Keyboard...LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Unless you buy from a breeder online the fish are most likely from two or three mass breeders that supply to everyone. So the health will most likely be pretty much the same.

www.aquabid.com has private breeders.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I like liveaquaria.com and that thatfishplace.com


----------



## AprilRain (Aug 10, 2005)

What kinds of fish are you looking for?


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

just guppies mostly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

ive never bought from them, but i have looked in one of their catalogues and i like the selection they have:
www.petsolutions.com


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The guppies you buy from a big mailorder place like petsolutions or Foster/Smith are going to be the same crappy guppies you'd find anywhere else, and thusly not worth the trouble & expense. If you want good guppies worth having, and I'm assuming that you do since you don't like your local ones, then go to aquabid.com and peruse the numerous selections available. They're expensive, but they're show quality fish which are good for breeding and for selling to local stores.

There are a few good guys in the guppy section, and some very bad ones, too. 

I can't say openly here which are which for liability reasons, but Aquabid has a feedback forum. Just click "forums" at the bottom of the main page and then go to the feedback forum and either have a look around or make a post asking who is good & who is bad, and you'll get your answer pretty quick. I'll give you the info myself in that forum.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

If you are wanting guppies u might just ask here on the forums i am sure thier are plenty that will ship reasonably and fairly cheap. as soon as i get extra fry i plan on offering them here in the forums


----------



## AprilRain (Aug 10, 2005)

Guppy-Frog-Girl said:


> just guppies mostly.


If you want fancy show-type guppies, I can give you some names... but these fish are NOT cheap. For the really good quality ones, you're looking at about $50 a trio... plus shipping. If you just want some pretty, healthy fish for pets, I'll send you a box for $8 (to cover shipping and supplies). Heck, I'll even throw in some mystery snails if you want them.  

April


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

AprilRain said:


> If you want fancy show-type guppies, I can give you some names... but these fish are NOT cheap. For the really good quality ones, you're looking at about $50 a trio... plus shipping. If you just want some pretty, healthy fish for pets, I'll send you a box for $8 (to cover shipping and supplies). Heck, I'll even throw in some mystery snails if you want them.
> 
> April


I'll bite...Wanna shoot me a PM with some further info?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

http://www.aquabid.com Thats a fab site they sell most fish on there, hope it helps

- Jonno


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm also going to say aquabid, that pet place and live aquaria


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i would say aquabid if you looking for some good quality fish. but beware of some people may just be there to rip you off. better read their forum before you bid. 

if you just want some pet, you can ask people here or just go to pet store to get some... those online company make you pay extra shipping cost just to get some pet store quality guppy.


----------

